# Pierogi advice needed



## letscook (Nov 27, 2006)

Trying to help out a person from our local newspaper forum
Here is what she wrote:

"It is a tradition in our family to make pierogi for Christmas Eve. We have been making them the same way for several years and do not even have a written recipe. 
Recently my son was diagnosed with food allergies and one of his allergies is to egg. Our pierogi dough uses eggs. Does anyone know how to make pierogi dough without using eggs? Egg beaters substitutes are not an option as they are made from egg whites which are the most allergenic part of the egg. I really want to make some homemade pierogi for my son so that he is not left out in this family tradition due to his allergies. Any advice is appreciated."

If anyone can help it would be appreciate.
thank you


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 27, 2006)

here is a simple recipe for hot water dough. It is egg free and very light. It is more Asian then Polish, but might be worth a shot.


_ 
[*]         2 cups water​[*]         4 cups all-purpose flour​[*]         1⁄2 teaspoon salt​_
 _ _   To make the dough, bring water to a boil. In a large          stainless steel bowl, combine the flour and salt. Slowly add the boiling          water in 1_⁄_4-cup increments, mixing with chopsticks until a ball          is formed and the dough is no longer too hot to handle. All the water          may not be needed. Knead the dough on a floured work surface until it          becomes smooth and elastic, 15 to 20 minutes. Form the dough into a          ball, return it to the bowl, and cover it with a damp cloth. Allow the          dough to rest for 1 hour.​ _Note: _While the dough must be made and used          immediately, the dumplings may be assembled, seared and frozen for up to          1 month. Make dumplings according to recipe, sear and remove from pan.          Drain on a paper towel. When cool, wrap in plastic, then foil, and place          in a sealable bag. When ready to serve, remove from freezer, place in          pan, browned side down, in oil for one minute. Add the water and steam          for 6 to 8 minutes per recipe.​ ​


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 27, 2006)

This could be quite a challenge... most of the stuffed pasta recipe call for eggs, because the pasta is usually stretched very thin, and it requires a binding agent like eggs to keep it together.

It is indeed possible to make homemade pasta dough without eggs, I have done it.  You just make sure you knead the dough very, very well.  When you stretch it, you can't make it too thin, it should be at least 1mm.  I haven't used this dough for stuffing, just for tagliatelle type style, but it maybe worth a try.  It may be a bit doughier than the original but it may work...


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a recipe that a Ukrainian friend gave me for his Pyrohy dough.
.

1 3/4 cups water
3 tbsp cooking oil
4 1/2 cups flour 
1 tsp salt

Combine liquid ingredients in a bowl. 
Put dry ingredients into processor( except for 1 cup of the flour.)
Add liquid ingredients. and pulse with dough blade till mixture comes together, then add last cup of flour and comtinue to pulse for 1 minute.
Put dough in a lighly oiled bowl, cover and rest for 20 minutes.

I find this one easier to work with than most I have tried.  What filling will you use?  Good luck!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 27, 2006)

The main difference in the eggless dough will probably be that it is less tender than the dough made with egg.  But it can be just as tasty, and surely better than going pierogi-less!  Good on you for trying!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is the link to 'pierogy" thread here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/perogies-19723.html


----------



## letscook (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the help, 
I posted DC link in so she can come in and read all responses. 
Here is her response
"Thanks so much for the advice New and Letscook! It was very kind of you to post to the cooking board!"


----------



## mdhailey (Jan 23, 2007)

*late but perhaps for next year*

my sister and i make pierogis the same way our busia did.  we do not use eggs in our pierogi dough and they are always perfect.  i do not have a specific recipe but simply make a traditional dough using flour, water and salt.  good luck! 

assistant cook???  i don't at all know what that's about.  pierogis are one of the few dishes i make...ever


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 23, 2007)

Isn't there some 'soy' substitute that vegans can use when a recipe calls for eggs???   It seems like soy products can substitute for anything non vegans use!


----------



## auntdot (Jan 23, 2007)

The water, flour and salt recipe is basically what they use for Chinese dumplings.  Would make a fine substitute.


----------



## mdhailey (Jan 23, 2007)

*it may be a bit silly...*

but i have taken offense at my polish grandmothers recipe for pierogi dough being referred to as a substitute.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 23, 2007)

So, I'm googling about and checked Egg Substitute....sure enough, there are plenty of eggless substitutes out there.  The most popular seems to be Ener-g, available in health food stores.   There was also a list of normal kitchen ingredients that can be substitutes for eggs, like potato starch, soy powder and water, etc.

Just do the google search,  you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry md, no offense meant.  It is just that the poster had a favorite recipe for the dough and wanted, well, a substitute.

Learned to make pierogi from a roommate who always used grandma's recipe, and it did not contain eggs.

Would invite several folks over and all would help cook. And would make a number of different types.  Then sit down and enjoy.

Miss those wonderful meals.

We called them pierogi orgies, probably appropriate for when we were finished our bellies felt like what I can only imagine imagine nobels would have felt after a few days of feasting with King Henry VIII, or a Roman festival.  

Am afreaid our debauchery ended at a few adult libations.

Rats.

But I apologize md if you felt I was saying that your grandmother's recipe was second rate, and am sure the other posters did not mean it that way. People here are really great and friendly.

The word substitute usually means a replacement, and not one of lesser value.

Again no offense.

Welcome aboard, glad to have you here, and hope to hear from you more.


----------



## QSis (Jan 23, 2007)

My Polish Aunt Stella never used eggs. She used (and I now use):

- 3 cups King Arthur flour (has to be King Arthur - it "behaves" much better)
- 3 T butter
- a scant cup of warm water 

Mix it by hand, until it is smooth. Let it rest for at LEAST an hour, under a cloth. Then cut it in half, roll out each half and cut it into circles to fill.

I make some with cheese/salt pork and some with saurkraut/dried mushrooms. 

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 24, 2007)

A little off-topic - but for those of you interested in purchasing Pierogi, I can highly recommend "Milllie's Peirogi".  Have purchased from them several times for both gifts & for myself & have always been more than pleased.  Both dough & fillings are terrific, & shipping/packing has always been excellent.

Welcome to Millie's Pierogi On Line!


----------

